# Nexus 6 and 9 Announced along with Android L - Lollipop



## Vyom (Oct 15, 2014)

Nexus 6 is out finally.

*www.google.com/nexus/new/images/nexus6/N6-moreeverything-1600.jpg

Nexus 9:

*www.google.com/nexus/new/images/nexus9/N9-wlp-1200.jpg

Nexus Player:

*www.google.com/nexus/new/images/player/player-overview-1200.jpg

Google Page: *www.google.com/nexus/6/

Google Play Link of N6: *play.google.com/store/devices/details/Nexus_6_32GB_Midnight_Blue?id=nexus_6_blue_32gb

Official Blog: Official Android Blog: Android: Be together. Not the same.

Tweet: *twitter.com/sundarpichai/status/522417945041846272

Android L: *android.com/versions/lollipop-5-0/


[strike]Pricing not announced. But rumors have it that it will be more than 35k. Gone are the good old days of Budget Nexus devices.[/strike]

*N6 Pricing*
Nexus 6 (32 GB) : *$649* (Rs. 39,887)
Nexus 6 (64 GB) : *$699* (Rs. 42,960)

My personal opinion:

Moto X with its Active display and Touchless Controls (which is not a gimmick and actually works) is the most futuristic device.
Nexus 5 is a piece of design that captivates your eyes seems to never let go.
Nexus 6 = Beauty of Nexus 5 + Awesome features of Moto X = THE PERFECT ANDROID! 


Post revision history 


Spoiler



18-Oct-2014 - Added Play store link and pricing (play store says not available in India)
16-Oct-2014 - Updated the first pic of N6
15-Oct-2014 - Original Post (The day of the announcement of N6.)


----------



## Vyom (Oct 15, 2014)

*Nexus 6**Nexus 9**Nexus Player**OS*
Android 5.0

*Screen*
5.96” 2560x1440 QHD AMOLED display (493 ppi)
                16:9 aspect ratio
Gorilla Glass 3

*Rear Camera*
13MP with optical image stabilization
                Dual LED ring flash
                f/2.0 aperture
                4K video capture at 30fps

*Front Camera*
2MP
HD Video Conferencing

*Size*
82.98mm x 159.26mm x 10.06mm
*
Weight*
184g
*
Color*
Midnight Blue, Cloud White

*Network*
North America:
                GSM: 850/900/1800/1900MHz
                CDMA Band Class: 0/1/10
                WCDMA Bands: 1/2/4/5/8
                LTE Bands: 2/3/4/5/7/12/13/17/25/26/29/41
                CA DL Bands: B2-B13, B2-B17, B2-29, B4-B5, B4-B13, B4-B17, B4-B29

                Rest of World:
                GSM: 850/900/1800/1900MHz
                CDMA: not supported
                WCDMA Bands: 1/2/4/5/6/8/9/19
                LTE Bands: 1/3/5/7/8/9/19/20/28/41
                CA DL: B3-B5, B3-B8

*Audio Output*
Dual front-facing speakers

*CPU*
Quad core Krait 450 CPU 2.7GHz (Qualcomm Snapdragon 805 SOC)
*
GPU*
               Adreno 420
*
Wireless*
802.11ac 2x2 (MIMO)
                Bluetooth 4.1
NFC
*
Memory*
32GB & 64GB

*Ports*
                                Micro USB 2.0
                Nano SIM
3.5mm audio

*Sensors*
GPS
                Accelerometer
                Gyroscope
                Magnetometer
                Ambient light sensor
Barometer

*Battery*
*3220mAh*
                Standby time (Ambient Display on ) up to 250 hours
                Standby time (Ambient Display off) up to 330 hours
                Internet use time (Wi-Fi) up to 9.5 hours
                Internet use time (LTE) up to 10 hours
                Talk time up to 24 hours
Video playback up to 10 hours*Size*
               153.68mm x 228.25mm x 7.95mm

*Weight*
               425g (Wi-Fi), 436g (LTE)

*Color*
Indigo Black, Lunar White, Sand
*
Battery & Charging**
6700 mAh
                Wi-Fi Browsing: Up to 9.5 hours
                LTE Browsing: Up to 8.5 hours
                Video Playback: Up to 9.5 hours
                Wi-Fi Standby: Up to 30 days
                LTE Standby: Up to 30 days

*Display*
8.9" IPS LCD
                4:3 aspect ratio
                QXGA (2048x1536)
                Gorilla Glass 3
Double tap to wake

*CPU*
64-bit NVIDIA Tegra K1 processor

*GPU*
Kepler GPU
*
Memory*
2GB RAM
16GB & 32GB storage
*
Telephony*
Quad-band GSM, CDMA, Penta-band HSPA, LTE
*
Wireless*
802.11ac 2x2 (MIMO)
NFC Bluetooth 4.1

*Camera*
8MP Rear camera
                f/2.4
                Auto-focus, LED flash
                1.6MP Front camera
                f/2.4

*Sensors*
GPS
                Ambient light sensor
                Gyroscope
                Accelerometer
                Magnetometer

*Ports & Connections*
Micro-USB 2.0
                3.5mm audio
                Dual front-facing speakers with HTC BoomSound[SUP]TM[/SUP]
                Dual microphones

*Software*
Android 5.0 Lollipop*Chipset*
1.8GHz Quad Core, Intel® Atom™
Imagination PowerVR Series 6 Graphics 2D/3D Engine

*Memory*
1GB RAM
8GB storage

*Ports*
18W DC power
                HDMI out (1920x1080@60Hz)
Micro-USB 2.0

*Wireless*
802.11ac 2x2 (MIMO)
Bluetooth 4.1

*Weight*
235g
*
Dimensions*
120mm x 120mm x 20mm

*Remote*
2 AAA batteries (included in box)
                Bluetooth Smart
                40g (excluding batteries)
37mm x 140mm x 16mm
*
Requirements*
TV with HDMI input
                HDMI cable
Internet connectivity (Wi-Fi only)
*
In-box*
Nexus Player
                Remote with voice search
                Power adapter
                2 AAA batteries
                Quick-start guide
Warranty, Safety and Regulatory booklet



_*Features of Android L:*_

*static.digit.in/fckeditor/Kunal%20K/AndroidLollipop1.jpg

*Material Design*
-A bold, colorful, and responsive UI design for consistent, intuitive experiences across all your devices
-Responsive, natural motion, realistic lighting and shadows, and familiar visual elements make it easier to navigate your device
-Vivid new colors, typography, and edge-to-edge imagery help to focus your attention

*Notifications*
-View  and respond to messages directly from your lock screen. Includes the  ability to hide sensitive content for these notifications
-For fewer disruptions, turn on Priority mode via your device’s volume  button so only certain people and notifications get through. Or schedule  recurring downtime like 10pm to 8am when only Priority notifications  can get through
-With Lollipop, incoming phone calls won’t interrupt what you’re  watching or playing. You can choose to answer the call or just keep  doing what you’re doing
-Control the notifications triggered by your apps; hide sensitive  content and prioritize or turn off the app’s notifications entirely
-More intelligent ranking of notifications based on who they’re from and  the type of communication. See all your notifications in one place by  tapping the top of the screen

*Battery*
-A battery saver feature which extends device use by up to 90 mins
-Estimated time left to fully charge is displayed when your device is plugged in
-Estimated time left on your device before you need to charge again can now be found in battery settings

*Security*
-New devices come with encryption automatically turned on to help protect data on lost or stolen devices
-SELinux enforcing for all applications means even better protection against vulnerabilities and malware
-Use Android Smart Lock to secure your phone or tablet by pairing it with a trusted device like your wearable or even your car
*static.digit.in/fckeditor/Kunal%20K/MaterialDesign-all.jpg

*Device Sharing*
-Multiple  users for phones. If you forget your phone, you still can call any of  your friends (or access any of your messages, photos etc.) by simply  logging into another Android phone running Lollipop. Also perfect for  families who want to share a phone, but not their stuff
-Guest user for phones and tablets means you can lend your device and not your stuff
-Screen pinning: pin your screen so another user can access just that content without messing with your other stuff

*New Quick Settings*
-New handy controls like flashlight, hotspot, screen rotation and cast screen controls
-Easier on/off toggles for Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, and location
-Manually adjust your brightness for certain conditions. Then, adaptive brightness will kick in based on ambient lighting

*Connectivity*
-Improved  network handoffs resulting in limited interruption in connectivity. For  example, continue your video chat or VoIP calls without interruption as  you leave the house and switch from your home Wi-Fi back to cellular
-Improved network selection logic so that your device connects only if there is a verified internet connection on Wi-Fi
-Power-efficient scanning for nearby Bluetooth low energy (“BLE”) devices like wearables or beacons
-New BLE peripheral mode

*Runtime and Performance*
-ART, an entirely new Android runtime, improves application performance and responsiveness
-Up to 4x performance improvements
-Smoother UI for complex, visually rich applications
-Compacting backgrounded apps and services so you can do more at once
-Support for 64 bit devices, like the Nexus 9, brings desktop class CPUs to Android
-Support for 64-bit SoCs using ARM, x86, and MIPS-based cores
-Shipping 64-bit native apps like Chrome, Gmail, Calendar, Google Play Music, and more
-Pure Java language apps run as 64-bit apps automatically

*Media*
-Lower  latency audio input ensuring that music and communication applications  that have strict delay requirements provide an amazing realtime  experience
-Multi-channel audio stream mixing means professional audio applications  can now mix up to eight channels including 5.1 and 7.1 channels
-USB Audio support means you can plug USB microphones, speakers, and a  myriad of other USB audio devices like amplifiers and mixers into your  Android device
-OpenGL ES 3.1 and Android extension pack brings Android to the  forefront of mobile graphics putting it on par with desktop and console  class performance
-A range of new professional photography features for Android Lollipop that let you
    -Capture full resolution frames around 30 fps
    -Support raw formats like YUV and Bayer RAW
    -Control capture settings for the sensor, lens, and flash per individual frame
    -Capture metadata like noise models and optical information
    -State of the art video technology with support for HEVC main  profile to allow for UHD 4K 10-bit video playback, tunneled hardware  video decoding to save power and improved HLS support for streaming

*OK Google*
-Even  if your screen is off, you can say "OK Google" on devices with digital  signal processing support such as Nexus 6 and Nexus 9
-Talk to Google on the go to get quick answers, send a text, get directions and more

*Android TV*
-User interface adapted for the living room
-Less browsing, more watching with personalized recommendations for content like movies and TV shows
-Voice search for Google Play, YouTube and supported apps so you can just say what you want to see
-Console-style Android gaming on your TV with a gamepad
-Cast your favorite entertainment apps to your big screen with Google Cast support for Android TV devices

*Accessibility*
-Boost text contrast or invert colors to improve legibility
-Adjust display to improve color differentiation

*Now in 68+ languages *
*-*15  new additions: Basque, Bengali, Burmese, Chinese (Hong Kong), Galician,  Icelandic, Kannada, Kyrgyz, Macedonian, Malayalam, Marathi, Nepali,  Sinhala, Tamil, Telugu

*Device set up*
-Tap & go: instant set up of your new Android phone or tablet by simply tapping it to your old one (requires NFC)
-Whenever you get a new Android phone or tablet, you can bring over your  apps from Google Play automatically from any of your old Android  devices

*And a whole lot more*
-Tap & pay: easily manage multiple payment apps by quickly switching between them
-Print preview and page range support
-Revamped display for battery, Bluetooth, data usage, and Wi-Fi settings and new search functionality
-New device level feedback for Nexus devices in Settings > about phone > send feedback
-Easier sharing with
-Improved ranking of your options within the share menu
-Android Beam: lets you share a file with someone nearby by gently tapping the two devices together
-Where supported by the hardware, your device will wake up as soon as you pick it up or tap the screen twice
-Improved hardware keyboard accessory support including support for  multilingual, emoji input, search key, and improved app and system key  chords.

Source: Android 5.0 Lollipop: All you need to know | Digit.in


----------



## Inceptionist (Oct 15, 2014)

So happy that my Moto G is getting Lollipop.


----------



## rish1 (Oct 15, 2014)

649 dollars for nexus 6 will break  many nexus fans heart


----------



## Vyom (Oct 15, 2014)

And that is the reason precisely, Moto X and the 2nd gen makes perfect sense in terms of value for money.

N6 have lost its appeal when compared to N5 due to Screen size and Price.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Oct 15, 2014)

Well, can't say I'm shocked by the pricing. Earlier Nexus phones were mainly meant for developers and not really known to the average consumer. But with the N4 and N5, the Nexus line went "mainstream" and is in far greater demand now. More demand=higher price.


----------



## RohanM (Oct 16, 2014)

Finally a Nexus with Amoled.. but too big..


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 16, 2014)

Vegito said:


> Finally a Nexus with Amoled.. but too big..


Yeah, first generation AMOLEDs, which Samsung made way back in 09/10.


----------



## RohanM (Oct 16, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Yeah, first generation AMOLEDs, which Samsung made way back in 09/10.



How can u say that ? source ?


----------



## amjath (Oct 16, 2014)

Size and pricing for Nexus 6 makes me meh
More interested in Nexus 9 and Nexus Player
Nexus player = chromecast + other goodies how cool is that
 [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] as you Is moto goodies coming to Nexus 6??


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 16, 2014)

Vegito said:


> How can u say that ? source ?


No source. Samsung doesn't make AMOLED panels any more, they use Super AMOLED for past 2-3 years!


----------



## ubergeek (Oct 16, 2014)

So nexus 9 will go for 24-30K here i believe?


----------



## amjath (Oct 16, 2014)

^27 to 28k is the best bet


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 16, 2014)

damn should cost around 37-40k in India. Still great configurations though although could have done with a smaller screen.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 16, 2014)

Isn't 5.96" too big for a smartphone....
its a phablet I think 

and no LED Flash???


----------



## Vyom (Oct 16, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Isn't 5.96" too big for a smartphone....
> its a phablet I think
> 
> and no LED Flash???



The LED flash is in the form of Ring flash, the ring you can see circling the camera.


----------



## amjath (Oct 16, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Isn't 5.96" too big for a smartphone....
> its a phablet I think
> 
> and no LED Flash???



Its a ring flash, ring shaped around the camera

- - - Updated - - -

lol you are fast [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 16, 2014)

Someone pls tell me that controller is xinput compatible
that controller looks sexah


----------



## theserpent (Oct 16, 2014)

Android L is going to rock.Those dynamic status bar's look so good!

- - - Updated - - -

But Pure Android stick lacks basic stuff like battery % ;/


----------



## amjath (Oct 16, 2014)

> The beauty of this setup is that gamers can start a session on the Nexus Player, and pick up where they left off on a tablet or smartphone (and vice versa). Presumably, the same holds true when watching a movie or TV show episode. Plus, there's no more having to tether the smartphone or tablet to an HDTV via an HDMI cable to play games and watch media on a big screen; the set-top-box is already connected.



Holy sh!t awesome
Google Finally Reveals The Nexus Player, Its Micro Console/Set-Top Box


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> No source. Samsung doesn't make AMOLED panels any more, they use Super AMOLED for past 2-3 years!


Generation doesn't apply here. The 'Super' in 'Super AMOLED' is just a fancy marketing term. Improve a little bit, and then come up with a fancy word. That's what Samsung does. Whatever these Google/Motorola people are only calling AMOLED may (or may not) be better than whatever Samsung calls "Super Galaxy AMOLED Plus Star MULTIPLY Pro".

Just like "Mario" and "Super Mario" was the same game on desi 8-bit cassettes. May be different textures.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 16, 2014)

I like the design, its funky.


----------



## beingGamer (Oct 16, 2014)

I am going for lg g2 most probably, will it get android L update?


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2014)

^ buy Nexus 5.


----------



## amjath (Oct 16, 2014)

^ he will get the update in a week else [MENTION=120832]anikket[/MENTION] have to wait for ~3 months until LG rolls out for G2


----------



## beingGamer (Oct 16, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ he will get the update in a week else [MENTION=120832]anikket[/MENTION] have to wait for ~3 months until LG rolls out for G2



can you clear your inbox i am unable to send you a PM.
dont mean to hijack this thread so sending a PM

- - - Updated - - -

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14885&d=1413448019


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 16, 2014)

^^ lol.....

Any new about India launch?..
Thinking about buying nexus 6 and 9....


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 16, 2014)

It's India therefore;
Expect a month!


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 16, 2014)

And there was news about Google killing Nexus line....What happened to that?


----------



## amjath (Oct 16, 2014)

^ rumour


----------



## Vyom (Oct 16, 2014)

This launch of Nexus 6 helped me to decide finally. Active display and Touchless control is one thing which is too awesome to leave. And N6 would be too costly to consider as of now.

Hence, ordered Moto X (1st gen) at 10% discount (so, Rs 16200/-), which I think is the best VFM!


----------



## Darth Vader (Oct 16, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> And there was news about Google killing Nexus line....What happened to that?





amjath said:


> ^ rumour



649$ for Nexus 6, isn't that considered _killing nexus line_


----------



## amjath (Oct 16, 2014)

Vyom said:


> This launch of Nexus 6 helped me to decide finally. Active display and Touchless control is one thing which is too awesome to leave. And N6 would be too costly to consider as of now.
> 
> Hence, ordered Moto X (1st gen) at 10% discount (so, Rs 16200/-), which I think is the best VFM!



I might do as well if i see exchange offer during diwali season

- - - Updated - - -



takemein said:


> 649$ for Nexus 6, isn't that considered _killing nexus line_



It was a developer device and it is not anymore

- - - Updated - - -

*blog.gsmarena.com/alleged-nexus-6-camera-samples-leak/


----------



## Darth Vader (Oct 16, 2014)

amjath said:


> I might do as well if i see exchange offer during diwali season
> /



Flipkart has Moto X 2nd Gen for exchange offer now


----------



## kg11sgbg (Oct 16, 2014)

Any idea about the price of Nexus 9 tablet? Particularly the 32GB model with LTE version.I think it could be Rs. 35k likely


----------



## amjath (Oct 16, 2014)

takemein said:


> Flipkart has Moto X 2nd Gen for exchange offer now



32k - 8k is too much so cant get it  Thanks for finding the offer


----------



## RohanM (Oct 16, 2014)

anikkket said:


> I am going for lg g2 most probably, will it get android L update?





ico said:


> ^ buy Nexus 5.


Go for lg G2.. I am using one.. much better than N5.. N5 having only advantage of fast updated.. stock android I dnt consider it as advantage at all . Lg ui is not **** like touchwiz.. g2 is gr8 .. go for it..


----------



## Vyom (Oct 16, 2014)

Added "Features of Android L" section in Second post from here: Android 5.0 Lollipop: All you need to know | Digit.in

*Most important feature at a glance:*

Material Design
A battery saver feature which extends device use by up to 90 mins
Estimated time left to fully charge is displayed when your device is plugged in
New devices come with encryption automatically turned on to help protect data on lost or stolen devices
ART, an entirely new Android runtime, improves application performance and responsiveness
15 new additions: Basque, Bengali, Burmese, Chinese (Hong Kong), Galician, Icelandic, Kannada, Kyrgyz, Macedonian, Malayalam, Marathi, Nepali, Sinhala, Tamil, Telugu (for my non Hindi friends)

*[Read the whole list, there are MANY changes]*

Plus, since Nexus 6 is pretty much Moto X (blown up) the Android L will work pretty Awesome in Moto X!


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 16, 2014)

ico said:


> Generation doesn't apply here. The 'Super' in 'Super AMOLED' is just a fancy marketing term. Improve a little bit, and then come up with a fancy word. That's what Samsung does. Whatever these Google/Motorola people are only calling AMOLED may (or may not) be better than whatever Samsung calls "Super Galaxy AMOLED Plus Star MULTIPLY Pro".
> 
> Just like "Mario" and "Super Mario" was the same game on desi 8-bit cassettes. May be different textures.


Wrong. There is heaven and hell difference between S-AMOLED and AMOLED.


----------



## amjath (Oct 16, 2014)

^ I think the super amoled uses pentile display and amoled don't


----------



## AbhMkh (Oct 17, 2014)

Haven't seen any Flipkart stupid's so far so let me speak on behalf of them

OVERPRICED PIECE OF CRAP !, I CAN GET A XAOMI REDMI 1S for 6K.....Jabber...Jabber...Jabber....Much VFM..Jabber...Jabber...Jabber

MI3 much better so less price so many features, DON'T BUY THIS PIECE OF CRAP with CRAPOLED DISPLAY.

I CAN BUY A REDMI 1S and a MI-3 at the same price and still have money for a Lollipop(No pun intended)

BLa Bla Bla Bla..........and so on


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 17, 2014)

waiting to see full implementation of ART and battery saver function


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 17, 2014)

So whats next after Nexus 6 ? Nexus 7-1 ?


----------



## ico (Oct 17, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Wrong. There is heaven and hell difference between S-AMOLED and AMOLED.


I used S2 just like you, so I'd also be aware of that. But that doesn't change the fact that that what you're calling SAMOLED is still an AMOLED display. Albeit a great one, so they gave it a super duper name.

There is no such thing as 'Super AMOLED', it's just a bs marketing name Samsung used to classify their great displays with whatever engineering tricks they implement. What I mean to say is, a company can come up with something better than 'Super AMOLED', let's say 'Duper Super AMOLED' and still choose to call it 'AMOLED' display as this is what the actual technology is. But they won't really do that. So, Nexus 6 just might not be with historical AMOLED display. 

I hope you get my point. 

This is similar to the bs nameplay played by TV manufacturers during that LCD vs LED era. LED was simply a LCD display with LED backlighting instead of CCFL. Infact the display technology had nothing to do with LED.


----------



## sksundram (Oct 17, 2014)

Hey guys, is it advisable to still buy a Nexus 7 (@ INR 16750 from FK)? I definitely can't afford Nexus 9.
@Vyom [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION]


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 17, 2014)

ico said:


> I used S2 just like you, so I'd also be aware of that. But that doesn't change the fact that that what you're calling SAMOLED is still an AMOLED display. Albeit a great one, so they gave it a super duper name.
> 
> There is no such thing as 'Super AMOLED', it's just a bs marketing name Samsung used to classify their great displays.


This is what I can gather from my personal experience with first generation AMOLED used on S8500 Wave, then an upgraded AMOLED panel on S2 and then another upgraded panel used on Note 2 and finally S-AMOLED on S4, I've seen that on each generation upgrade the saturation was coming more and more balanced. Like on Wave it was awfully saturated, on S2 it was less awfully saturated and then on S4 even lesser. 
Right now on S5 it can match the best LCD panel out there, at same time it can be used as a S-AMOLED panel too, best of both worlds.

Yes it's AMOLED technology and putting Super or Hyper in front isn't fundamentally meaningful anyway, but there's an immense difference between first generation AMOLED and latest generation one, so rather than saying First Generation AMOLED and Latest Generation AMOLED it's not really bad to put a name, in this case Super, in front, to differentiate the panels.


----------



## ico (Oct 17, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> This is what I can gather from my personal experience with first generation AMOLED used on S8500 Wave, then an upgraded AMOLED panel on S2 and then another upgraded panel used on Note 2 and finally S-AMOLED on S4, I've seen that on each generation upgrade the saturation was coming more and more balanced. Like on Wave it was awfully saturated, on S2 it was less awfully saturated and then on S4 even lesser.
> Right now on S5 it can match the best LCD panel out there, at same time it can be used as a S-AMOLED panel too, best of both worlds.
> 
> Yes it's AMOLED technology and putting Super or Hyper in front isn't fundamentally meaningful anyway, but there's an immense difference between first generation AMOLED and latest generation one, so rather than saying First Generation AMOLED and Latest Generation AMOLED it's not really bad to put a name, in this case Super, in front, to differentiate the panels.


Yea, I agree with you regarding Wave vs S2 and then improvements in each flagship.

Also another thing to note is, by specs Motorola says (?) Moto X has an AMOLED display.

Motorola Moto X - Full phone specifications

But I don't think Samsung is manufacturing Wave era displays. Here is what Anandtech says about Moto X. AnandTech | Moto X Review



> Moto X is intriguing since it includes a relatively large 4.7-inch display in a form factor that isn’t nearly as big as other devices including similarly sized displays. Motorola has always been one to try new display technologies (I still remember when it tried an RG,BW LCD display), and in *the Moto X moves to a Super AMOLED panel with the same subpixel unit cell as the Note 2. That’s pretty standard for Motorola, as Samsung will sell panels made on its n–1 AMOLED process to OEMs, and that’s exactly what we get here in the Moto X.*


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 17, 2014)

Hmm, read Anand's review previously, didn't catch on that. Maybe X indeed has a Super AMOLED panel (not according to GSMA though). But if this is really Note 2 panel then it should be close to Note 2's panel right? But no. I mean I quite honestly did NOT like Note 2's panel, it was okay, but there was that Yellowish tint on the display, which I didn't like. But this Moto X, well, I just hate the display, the day when I purchased it that was the first thing I noticed, there are these horizontal lines all over the display, from top to bottom, and it bothers the hell out of me. I don't know, these were not present there on Note 2 for sure. It might sound weird, but I am selling the X because of this reason actually, I just can't bear looking at it, especially with whitish / light background. The camera is of its own caliber (in a bad way), I have pardoned that, but no way I can look at this display. Yeah I am obsessed about displays, but still.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 17, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> So whats next after Nexus 6 ? Nexus 7-1 ?



Many people are disappointed with the large screen size.
Anyway you see they kept nexus 5, they might do the same thing next year a 5.9" and a new nexus 5


----------



## Vyom (Oct 17, 2014)

sksundram said:


> Hey guys, is it advisable to still buy a Nexus 7 (@ INR 16750 from FK)? I definitely can't afford Nexus 9.
> @Vyom [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION]



Of course. In fact the time when newer Nexus launches, is the best time to buy older generation. Unless you are not of the type, who likes to brag about buying "The Most New Thing", I think Nexus 7 2nd gen is best to buy.
But do look out for prices, which will get lower most probably due to launch of newer generation and due to festive season.

Plus, 10% off on FK on SBI card from now on (Amex card deal expired yesterday).


----------



## RCuber (Oct 17, 2014)

I will drop my plans for Nexus 6.. 6" is too big for a "Phone".. ahem..  Moto X Gen 2 looks better for me.


----------



## ico (Oct 17, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Hmm, read Anand's review previously, didn't catch on that. Maybe X indeed has a Super AMOLED panel *(not according to GSMA though)*.


Motorola/GSMArena simply won't be able to use the 'Super AMOLED' phrase for Moto X in their specs pages because it is a trademark by Samsung. Specs page = sort of an advertisement.

SUPER AMOLED Trademark of Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd. - Registration Number 4265950 - Serial Number 85516520 :: Justia Trademarks

yea, even I agree on that horizontal lines on Moto X's display. They feel weird.


----------



## amjath (Oct 17, 2014)

Is the horizontal line issue also present in moto X 2nd gen


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 17, 2014)

ico said:


> Motorola/GSMArena simply won't be able to use the 'Super AMOLED' phrase for Moto X in their specs pages because it is a trademark by Samsung. Specs page = sort of an advertisement.
> 
> SUPER AMOLED Trademark of Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd. - Registration Number 4265950 - Serial Number 85516520 :: Justia Trademarks
> 
> yea, even I agree on that horizontal lines on Moto X's display. They feel weird.





amjath said:


> Is the horizontal line issue also present in moto X 2nd gen



Nor Moto X neither 2nd Gen Moto X-
No horizontal issues faced until now!


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 17, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Nor Moto X neither 2nd Gen Moto X-
> No horizontal issues faced until now!


You need to have decent vision to notice those, no need to have good vision.
If a X doesn't have those lines then it is made in India, by me.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 18, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> You need to have decent vision to notice those, no need to have good vision.
> If a X doesn't have those lines then it is made in India, by me.



Oh decent vision!
Who are you?
Chief Technical Engineer in samsung?
Or Co-inventor of Amoled displays???


I was just telling the routine observance!
I have neither tested in that depth nor had any long experience !

I just have an hands on experience!

Just boast wisely if you like to!


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 18, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Oh decent vision!
> *Who are you?
> Chief Technical Engineer in samsung?
> Or Co-inventor of Amoled displays???
> ...


What the hell is wrong with you guys seriously?


----------



## $hadow (Oct 18, 2014)

I sold my m8 thinking that N6 will be going to be great but now it is 649$ and i expect it around 42k+. The problem is that I got 52k with me and I was hoping to get both N6 & 9 but they priced it for 29k along side mini 3.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 18, 2014)

$hadow said:


> I sold my m8 thinking that N6 will be going to be great but now it is 649$ and i expect it around 42k+. The problem is that I got 52k with me and I was hoping to get both N6 & 9 but they priced it for 29k along side mini 3.



Yes, they priced N6 way too much. It will be just a luxury for some. Google's demographic have changed now. It's really sad.... but... on to make matter worse Nexus 6 is not even as good as Moto X 2nd gen. Here's why:

Apart from the price and overly large size, there's one thing which N6 won't have despite of it being based on Moto X 2014 model. That is Active Display! Also, quoting from *this* article:

*"sensors on the front of the Moto X 2014 allow users to swipe away calls and check notifications without turning the device on. The front-facing sensors required for that are gone in the Nexus 6"*

WHATT!


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 18, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Yes, they priced N6 way too much. It will be just a luxury for some. Google's demographic have changed now. It's really sad.... but... on to make matter worse Nexus 6 is not even as good as Moto X 2nd gen. Here's why:
> 
> Apart from the price and overly large size, there's one thing which N6 won't have despite of it being based on Moto X 2014 model. That is Active Display! Also, quoting from *this* article:
> 
> ...



It's Google's Strategy.

Nexus 5 and Moto X 2nd Gen contest with IP6(₹25-32k vs 53k)

And Nexus 6 with IP6 Plus(₹40k vs ₹61k)

Now if you just keep aside India,On contract $649 seems good deal against $700 G3,$949 IP6 Plus!

Check out MKBHD's first  impressions on N6.

It's still better than G3 anyways!


----------



## Vyom (Oct 18, 2014)

So why Google made a 5.9-inch Nexus X? A very well written article with cold facts.
Google is making a 5.9-inch Nexus X because your opinion doesn't matter

tl;dr:  Because your opinion doesn't matter. Nexus line of phones serve as a reference point for developers not really for average joe. And its popularity amass general consumers is just because of its subsidized cost. So you can just say, the reference design Google choose this year for its Nexus wasn't a popular choice for me and you, though a large part of population does demand a high form factor.


----------



## amjath (Oct 18, 2014)

^ exactly nexus is not a consumer device. This is the only nexus which sports the high end device as the other flagship devices, so the price


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 19, 2014)

Course our opinion doesn't matter, as of now. Google is a corporate company right? All they care about is money, just like any corporate. When they will see the sales number of Nexus 6, and that it has gone half in comparison with Nexus 5, then our opinions _will_ matter to them, pretty strongly.


----------



## srkmish (Oct 19, 2014)

Nexus 6 price along with that humongous size will ironically accelerate sales of Nexus 5


----------



## amjath (Oct 19, 2014)

They did not discontinue nexus 5 remember


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 22, 2014)

See how big the Google Nexus 6 is next to every other Nexus smartphone


----------



## insaneYLN (Oct 22, 2014)

Considering the Google-Motorola Nexus 6 carries a hefty price tag, which phone from the Nexus' line is suggestible, the *Google-LG Nexus 4*, or the *Google-LG Nexus 5*?


----------



## amjath (Oct 22, 2014)

Suggest able for what? Buying? Nexus 5 of course. Nexus 4 not available in market


----------



## Vyom (Oct 22, 2014)

amjath said:


> Suggest able for what? Buying? Nexus 5 of course. Nexus 4 not available in market



It is available on FK. At around the same price as N5. So yeah, N5 of course is left to suggest. Unless of course, Moto X 2nd gen. Which is more fun.


----------



## amjath (Oct 22, 2014)

Nexus 5, till motorola address or fix the battery of Moto X 2nd gen

- - - Updated - - -

Nexus 6 compared with Nexus 5 and iphone 6+
*i.imgur.com/oZqGS2p.jpg
*i.imgur.com/EQmb4vV.jpg

Nexus 6 compared to iPhone 6 Plus, found to be bigger than bigger than bigger - GSMArena Blog

- - - Updated - - -

*Word of caution:*



> The lesson here is that *consumers should stick to buying products with unlockable bootloaders if they care about rooting.* As SELinux, Knox, and Android itself continue to close up the holes that hackers might use to violate our devices, they are also making it increasingly difficult to root. Ultimately, we want the best security possible, but some people find that there are still certain things that can't be done within the confines of an unrooted device. Now that it may only be possible to root by modifying the kernel, it seems that unlocking a device will be a requirement going forward.



Chainfire Explains His Root Method For The Latest Lollipop Developer Preview, Modified Kernels May Become A Requirement
Security in lollipop is increasing to avoid hackers so beware before buying. Suggesters have this in mind before suggesting

- - - Updated - - -

Mods, [MENTION=88006]sam[/MENTION] should add "Planning to root?" questionnaire in this thread


----------



## Vyom (Oct 22, 2014)

So that also means that if you have to root you must do it before you update the lollipop!


----------



## amjath (Oct 22, 2014)

Here is a list of Android 5.0 Lollipop features: Feast yourself

# Battery Percentage is added
# Flash light is added to *stock*
# If Wifi is ON but no internet connectivity so a "!" indicator is added and turns on mobile connectivity by default
# If Mobile Connection is ON but no internet connectivity so a "!" indicator is added 
# Clock app background changes from light to dark background [different colour] automatically during different time of the day
# Multi User Support in phones
# Prioritize the notification or block them if not needed
# When Battery saver is ON, Status Bar and Navigation Bar [if available] lites up with dark orange color
# Pin a app to lock it if you want others not to use other apps.
# Sharing Menu prioritize depends on app used for sharing frequently
# New Recents App list/cards
# Recent App list remains after reboot
# Ambient display mode, will allow the phone to light up the display when notifications arrive also it will wake the screen when you pick up the device [Not available in Nexus 5 so far]
# Share any file with a tap using android Beam [NFC enabled devices only ]
# The screen-off CRT feature is gone, now includes black and white fade out
# New and Redesigned Emoji in Google Keyboard
# Improved face unlock, now better and faster
# Trusted Bluetooth and NFC devices can skip the lock screen security
# Multiple Chrome tabs are now separate recent tabs [optional]
# WebView is made as separate apk [For dev POV]
# Project Volta, save battery
# Long press the notification brings animation as well as the name of the app and info icon
# Google search can be accessed from recents
# Hidden Flappy Bird clone game
# Quick Setting and notification in same screen, so open quick setting and look notification same time
# When you install a app, a gray color icon is placed in home screen to indicate the app is downloading 
# iOS style app installation progress around the app is animated
# 2-step authentication is finally baked in, so no browser log in for 2-step code entering
# Dismiss all notification icon in notification drop down finally in STOCK
# Multiple droid owner can restore everything from the existing droid using beam or bluetooth. There is a catch, App data transfer has to be enabled by devs for apps


Complied from androidpolice.com and some other sites.

Feast your eyes with awesome Animation for Lollipop compiled gifs from androidpolice  
[Animation Bonanza] Android 5.0 Lollipop In GIFs


----------



## Vyom (Oct 23, 2014)

Most excited for: (comments in bold)
# Battery Percentage is added
# Multi User Support in phones
# Prioritize the notification or block them if not needed
# Sharing Menu prioritize depends on app used for sharing frequently
# Recent App list remains after reboot *(Very useful)*
# Ambient display mode, will allow the phone to light up the display when notifications arrive also it will wake the screen when you pick up the device [Not available in Nexus 5 so far] *{I think it's hardware dependent. My Moto X have this out of box, even on Kitkat. }*
# Share any file with a tap using android Beam [NFC enabled devices only ] *{I can do this on Kitkat also on my Moto X (just tried today with Xperia SP running Kitkat)}*
# Project Volta, save battery *{High hopes}*
# Long press the notification brings animation as well as the name of the app and info icon
# Google search can be accessed from recents
# Hidden Flappy Bird clone game *{WUT!}*
# Quick Setting and notification in same screen, so open quick setting and look notification same time *{Isn't this going backward? Didn't ICS had this?}*
# Dismiss all notification icon in notification drop down finally in STOCK *{I have it on Kitkat on Moto X}*

- - - Updated - - -

That Animation Bonanza is a SPOILER! For anyone who's about to experience Lollipop in person, SHOULD NOT see the animations beforehand.


----------



## amjath (Oct 23, 2014)

^ quick settings and notification is ICS idea but it's a full pledged quick settings not just small icons.
Ambient display is hardware limitations, Yes.
Sharing any files via beam has a catch. Let me see what it is


----------



## theserpent (Oct 23, 2014)

amjath said:


> Here is a list of Android 5.0 Lollipop features: Feast yourself
> 
> *# Battery Percentage is added*
> # Flash light is added to *stock*
> ...


Where did you read that


----------



## amjath (Oct 23, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Where did you read that



*cdn.androidpolice.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/nexus2cee_Screenshot_2014-10-17-21-38-46.png

[Lollipop Feature Spotlight] The Quick Settings Menu Includes Battery Percentage And A Flashlight Toggle


----------



## theserpent (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh lol! That already existed mate, when you puill down the notification panel


----------



## amjath (Oct 23, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Oh lol! That already existed mate, when you puill down the notification panel



Battery percentage or flashlight. Battery percentage in status bar is added to stock in lollipop only. Flash light toggle is available in CM not stock until kitkat


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 23, 2014)

i guess still no way to add/remove notification icons.


----------



## Prashmith (Oct 24, 2014)

I Waited Over 12 Months For A NEW NEXUS i am a Android Fnatic (my many Previous posts reflect that lol)

I Am Gonna Burn HTC Headquarters,Sue A Case Against Google,sell motorola to hindustan motors,And Assasinate AsUs 
This time nexus was a dissapoontment

nexus 9-Lack of more storage and Price :sigh:
nexus 6-No need to say
nexus player-8gb storage,Single Micro usb port?need anything else

looks like i was overexpecting or thwy undelivered..............


----------



## amjath (Oct 24, 2014)

Overreacting for nexus 9 and nexus player not nexus 6. For nexus 9 use otg, for nexus player get microusb to multiple USB hub


----------



## Vyom (Oct 24, 2014)

[MENTION=277207]Prashmith[/MENTION]: Your opinion doesn't matter + Nexus was never for Consumers to begin with.
Recommend to you to read first post of this page. In case you are browsing from Tapatalk, that's post number 61.


----------



## Prashmith (Oct 24, 2014)

Vyom said:


> [MENTION=277207]Prashmith[/MENTION]: Your opinion doesn't matter + Nexus was never for Consumers to begin with.
> Recommend to you to read first post of this page. In case you are browsing from Tapatalk, that's post number 61.



yup just read it. really dissapointing


----------



## Vyom (Oct 24, 2014)

Prashmith said:


> yup just read it. really dissapointing



I also really wanted a nexus device. I always dreamt of owning a nexus since nexus 3 but it's very unlucky that I still cannot have it owing to huge price this time. But that's why I bought a moto x which is as close to nexus 6 as it can be.


----------



## kool (Oct 24, 2014)

I have NEXUS 7 2012 model. Any idea about ANDROID L for my device?


----------



## amjath (Oct 24, 2014)

kool said:


> I have NEXUS 7 2012 model. Any idea about ANDROID L for my device?


From Google yes, including nexus 4 in few weeks. That's a er since it is out of 18 - month update policy window


----------



## Vyom (Oct 24, 2014)

kool said:


> I have NEXUS 7 2012 model. Any idea about ANDROID L for my device?





amjath said:


> From Google yes, including nexus 4 in few weeks. That's a er since it is out of 18 - month update policy window



Oh you shut up amjath. It's no shock. 

It's better to guarantee for short period, but actually provide update for longer period, thereby shutting up mouths of critics. 
I been waiting for Android L too.


----------



## amjath (Oct 24, 2014)

Google nexus did not had kitkat, Google stopped the update with jb. Do it's a shocker.
Google was strict with update policy


----------



## Vyom (Oct 24, 2014)

Well, Nexus 7 2012 did have KitKat. Maybe with Lollipop they optimized the kernel for older hardware to a level that they can support them.

You know something? That means my (old) Optimus one could be upgraded to Lollipop! :O


----------



## amjath (Oct 24, 2014)

^ wiki said jb is last supported


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 24, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ wiki said jb is last supported



Nexus 7 (2012 version) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
it says updated to 4.4.4


----------



## theterminator (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm running KitKat on Nexus 7 2012


----------



## amjath (Oct 24, 2014)

amjath said:


> Google nexus did not had kitkat, Google stopped the update with jb. Do it's a shocker.
> Google was strict with update policy


Sorry guys I was talking about galaxy nexus, the one released before nexus 4. mistake made while typing. Replace my statement "google nexus" by "galaxy nexus"

Jb is last for for galaxy nexus since it crossed 18 month update policy.
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Nexus
Check galaxy nexus section. So nexus 7 2012 getting lollipop is a surprise


----------



## Vyom (Oct 24, 2014)

amjath said:


> Check galaxy nexus section. So nexus 7 2012 getting lollipop is a surprise



I don't think it should be a surprise.

Think about it. Specs have improved dramatically over the last 2 years. Also they have become more affordable. While Android OS on the other hand have been made lighter. Apps market is a whole different thing though, cause they on the contrary never seize to grow (due to features additions). 
So maybe hardware have increased to a point where it can support for more than 2 versions of Android OS. I think this is a good thing. Maybe Google should update its 18 months policy. But that's for them to decide. All I know is that even if Google stops giving updates to Nexus devices, XDA is now self sustained in the department of ROM development. So even if native upgrade is not provided, likes of Cyanogenmod will still provide ROM's based on newer versions of Android OS.

Case in point: Galaxy Nexus DOES have Android 4.4.4 in the shape of CM 11 on Cyanogenmod. Link: Google Galaxy Nexus (GSM) - maguro Cyanogenmod


----------



## amjath (Oct 25, 2014)

^ I know every nexus device will have good support CM as well as XDA. I was pointing at support by Google directly


----------



## kool (Oct 27, 2014)

amjath said:


> From Google yes, including nexus 4 in few weeks. That's a er since it is out of 18 - month update policy window





Thank god !!! I bought N7 instead of samsung tab2-3-4


----------



## $hadow (Oct 28, 2014)

Google is going for a change with all of their devices running lolipop


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Oct 28, 2014)

Nexus 6 also has amoled display.... Google's going to repeat the same story that happened with older nexus with amoled display... Screen burn...

man i was looking ahead to buy it....

my friend's moto x which i suggested him to buy now has the on screen buttons burnt on it....now he curses me everyday


----------



## Vyom (Oct 28, 2014)

^^ Can this app help? *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.codefortravel.amoled_screen_burn_in&hl=en People have reported this app fixed the burn in to some extent.

And how old was his phone before the burn in appeared?


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Oct 28, 2014)

Plus i was thinking it would be 64bit....is Google waiting for Samsung or lg to innovate 64 bit smartphone???


----------



## insaneYLN (Oct 28, 2014)

Vyom said:


> ^^ Can this app help? *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.codefortravel.amoled_screen_burn_in&hl=en People have reported this app fixed the burn in to some extent.
> 
> And how old was his phone before the burn in appeared?



Has anyone tried the aforementioned app on a Samsung Galaxy Note GT-N7000?


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Oct 28, 2014)

3 Months plus the apps are useless screen burn is a permanent thing... After researching a lot came to know about blue led has very less life....only Samsung can maximize the amoled display's life with its touchwiz..as you might have seen it touchwiz the notification icons are grey instead of the normal white  plus moto service center does nothing


----------



## Vyom (Oct 28, 2014)

Only 3 months? Then isn't the Moto X covered in Warranty?


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Oct 28, 2014)

Yeah its covered but the service center does not have parts... And with new model launch its going to be more difficult to procure parts for old model


----------



## Vyom (Oct 28, 2014)

gamefreak4770k said:


> Yeah its covered but the service center does not have parts... And with new model launch its going to be more difficult to procure parts for old model



Well, this is the real test. Do let us know what happens, the response and turnaround time from Motorola's Service Center. I hope you post them on following thread:
*www.digit.in/forum/mobiles-tablets/187796-moto-x-1st-2nd-gen-discussion.html

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Oct 29, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Well, this is the real test. Do let us know what happens, the response and turnaround time from Motorola's Service Center. I hope you post them on following thread:
> *www.digit.in/forum/mobiles-tablets/187796-moto-x-1st-2nd-gen-discussion.html
> 
> Thanks in advance.



sorry for my rant but i'm just telling about amoled displays. its not long lasting.

as for moto x ... its been 2 weeks and my friend is now selling the device AFAIK for 12k i guess. So i cant tell anything about service center..Though the people are good there...not pathetic like Samsung who think the consumer is responsible for everything 

 sorry again


----------



## $hadow (Oct 29, 2014)

gamefreak4770k said:


> sorry for my rant but i'm just telling about amoled displays. its not long lasting.
> 
> as for moto x ... its been 2 weeks and my friend is now selling the device AFAIK for 12k i guess. So i cant tell anything about service center..Though the people are good there...not pathetic like Samsung who think the consumer is responsible for everything
> 
> sorry again



Useing my s3 for about 3 years and its Samoled display still holding great.


----------



## ZTR (Oct 29, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Useing my s3 for about 3 years and its Samoled display still holding great.


Cause S3 doesn't have onscreen keys
Where as Moto X does and this leads to burn in as that part of the screen doesn't change much..


----------



## RohanM (Oct 29, 2014)

ZTR said:


> Cause S3 doesn't have onscreen keys
> Where as Moto X does and this leads to burn in as that part of the screen doesn't change much..



Samsung is smart then...


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Oct 29, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Useing my s3 for about 3 years and its Samoled display still holding great.





as said no on screen buttons plus your device has a pentile matrix display where as moto x has rgb s-stripe display which has less life... and plus you might be using your phone like a normal person instead of my friend who keeps full brightness on during the day and stuck on whatsapp

- - - Updated - - -

But eventually amoled has an organic part in the display which is used up to display and not replenished thus your screen is burnt.

the notifications icons on the top of the screen might be burnt check it out. (I hope not ) you can check by just viewing a white picture full screen and see the evenness of the colour

Do a Google search. There are many instances


----------



## amjath (Oct 29, 2014)

You are absolutely right. People use to cry on pentile display every time Samsung releases them, Samsung official said pentile display gives longer life. My galaxy s2 has a status bar burnt on the screen,  clearly visible on low brightness. The app which was shared before I have used it for 5 minutes, it doesn't show much difference. But people say I have to use it for more than an hour. So IPS LCD screen as vary better :/


----------



## Vyom (Oct 29, 2014)

I have been reading about this burn in issue from quite a few days since the discussion started here. And here are my discoveries:

*Advantages of LCD Screen: *
 - Better display for color (most realistic). 
 - Better brightness (helpful outdoors)
 - *Very* rare burn in issues if any.

*Advantages of Amoled display: *
 - Better black color, since pixels that needs to show black are turned off thereby also saving battery.
 - Bright colors pop more while dark scenes (since AMOLED screens produce a deeper black and a better range of greys). Translates to better Multimedia experience.

*Disadvantage of LCD Screen:*
 - Brightness falls drastically if screen is viewed at off angle. The colors are good but the display gets much darker.
 - Individual pixels can't be turned off. Translates to more battery consumption.

*Disadvantages of Amoled display:*
 - A little yellowish display. Nothing much but if you compare it along side of a LCD screen, you *Will* notice the difference.
 - Strange black bars (but *very* faint) mostly perceivable only in light shades of color like white and Grey
 - Screen Burn In issue.

Now it all comes down to the preference of user for choosing LCD over Amoled or vice versa. But this Screen burn in issue of Amoled displays is a thing which seems to be the biggest issue and that I really want to focus on, since its something that still reminds people of the old CRT monitors which use to show them.

I had a phone which had LCD and I used it for 3 years (LG P500). And I am using Amoled on my Moto X. I would any day prefer Amoled display. 1st and 2nd disadvantage of Amoled is of little concern to me. Contrary to that, I believe display of Amoled is more night friendly with regards that it can produce better dark. A little toned down white makes for a display that doesn't hurt your eyes when reading in night. So, my only concern was the "Burn In".

Well, nothing can be done from your part that makes your Amoled phone totally vaccinated against Burn in but one can only take precautions that they never happen in the first place. To list precautions we have to understand the areas which can cause Burn Ins. Two most obvious areas can be seen:
1. Navigation Bar
2. On screen buttons (the Back, Menu and Recent Apps button).

Nothing much can be done to avoid those except hiding the notification bar on homescreen using launcher such as "Apex". So the only thing which we can really take care are following:
1. Not keeping the phone's display ON while charging (which can be done from settings).
2. Not allowing the screen to keep a static picture for long (that is to swap keyboard layout from black background and white text to White background and black display etc).

But really only these things have to be taken care of, and you can enjoy the advantage of Amoled displays without worrying about Burn In issue.

The most clear advantage of Amoled display is the feature such as Active Display which allows you to view notifications right on lock screen without turning on the entire display. I guess that is the single most advantage of Amoled display over LCD with regards to the fact that unlike LCD screens, user do not need to turn on the screen every-time they need to check for notification. This saves battery AS WELL AS avoiding any chance of burn in issue. Also, you can keep a wallpaper black (or closer to dark shades) which would ALSO save battery since the black pixels would be turned off anyway.

So in the end, advantages of Amoled displays far outweighs the disadvantages IF, and that's a BIG IF, user is willing to take care of points discussed to avoid keeping a static image on screen for much time.

And as they say for Amoled displays, *"Once you go deep black you never go back."*


----------



## amjath (Oct 29, 2014)

We can use extended desktop mode for auto-hiding notification bar


----------



## $hadow (Oct 30, 2014)

ZTR said:


> Cause S3 doesn't have onscreen keys
> Where as Moto X does and this leads to burn in as that part of the screen doesn't change much..



The phone is running rooted for 2 years with custom rom and on screen buttons.

- - - Updated - - -



gamefreak4770k said:


> as said no on screen buttons plus your device has a pentile matrix display where as moto x has rgb s-stripe display which has less life... and plus you might be using your phone like a normal person instead of my friend who keeps full brightness on during the day and stuck on whatsapp
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



My phones brightness is always minimum.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 30, 2014)

some big news about Lollypop: Google Execs Talk to Ars About Android 5.0 Lollipop

this one is already known


> WebView is now unbundled from Android for the first time. According to the Android execs, executives, WebView is used in somewhere around 70 to 80 percent of apps available in the Google Play Store. WebView encapsulates Blink, which is Chrome’s rendering engine. Google wants to prevent users from being exposed to vulnerabilities stemming from outdated instances of WebView, so keeping it updated through the Play Store was high on Google’s to-do list.



another chunk becomes closed sourced.


> Google has done some groundwork to exclude other elements from the Android source code, and thus make it available through the Play Store. A significant portion of lock screen functionality has been unbundled as well, so Google can keep a closer eye on security-related matters.



and finally the big news (more important from US point of view)


> Google also is aiming at resolving a problem with carrier-specific updates. The engineers came up with an idea for a smart auto-installer that downloads carrier-specific bloatware onto the data partition once your SIM card is detected. You can easily get rid of these apps by simply uninstalling them. Google is able to take responsibility in providing updates on certain carrier-purchased devices such as the Nexus 6 purchased on-contract, which should speed up the update process significantly.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 3, 2014)

looks really good but 6 inches is too big !Why..


----------



## amjath (Nov 3, 2014)

Reviews says too big but beautiful


----------



## $hadow (Nov 3, 2014)

Actually amoled panel did pop out on nexus 6


----------



## RohanM (Nov 3, 2014)

Nexus 6 listed on Flipkart... Coming soon.

Google Nexus 6 listed on Flipkart - The Times of India


----------



## kool (Nov 4, 2014)

When NEXUS 7 2012 will get Android L update????


----------



## Vyom (Nov 4, 2014)

kool said:


> When NEXUS 7 2012 will get Android L update????



Soon enough. Patience lad. I am waiting too.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 4, 2014)

kool said:


> When NEXUS 7 2012 will get Android L update????



I think the update rollout is today. check the OTA update on your tablet.


----------



## amjath (Nov 4, 2014)

As per the review nexus 9 and nexus player scored low


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 4, 2014)

Vegito said:


> Nexus 6 listed on Flipkart... Coming soon.
> 
> Google Nexus 6 listed on Flipkart - The Times of India


It should be cheap


----------



## $hadow (Nov 5, 2014)

TechnoBOY said:


> It should be cheap



Around 42 or 43k


----------



## ZTR (Nov 5, 2014)

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11980000/Screenshot_2014-11-05-15-14-18.png


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 5, 2014)

Spoiler






ZTR said:


> *dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11980000/Screenshot_2014-11-05-15-14-18.png





How's battery......


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 7, 2014)

Nexus 6 listed on Google Play starting @44k

Round Table: Would you pay Rs 44,000 for the Nexus 6? - Tech2

Are u gonna buy it?


----------



## $hadow (Nov 7, 2014)

I am still unsure but most probably yes.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 7, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Nexus 6 listed on Google Play starting @44k
> 
> Round Table: Would you pay Rs 44,000 for the Nexus 6? - Tech2
> 
> Are u gonna buy it?


IMO no matter how much one can spend, spending over 20k for me is pointless when next iteration phones may have the same or even better hardware specifications at a lesser price. (prime examples are xiaomi mi3, oneplus one)


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 13, 2014)

Nexus[STRIKE] 4[/STRIKE](started now), Nexus 5, 7(2012 & 2013) and 10 started receiving lollipop update. Moto 2nd gen G and X too now have lollipop. Indian Moto phones will get lollipop tomorrow (update: Some people already reported they got ota)


----------



## $hadow (Nov 14, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Nexus 4, 5, 7(2013 & 2014) and 10 started receiving lollipop update. Moto 2nd gen G and X too now have lollipop. Indian Moto phones will get lollipop tomorrow (Mostly!)



Source??


----------



## amjath (Nov 15, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Source??


Still waiting for nexus 4
[Flash All The Things] Lollipop Nexus OTA ZIP File Roundup


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 15, 2014)

amjath said:


> Still waiting for nexus 4
> [Flash All The Things] Lollipop Nexus OTA ZIP File Roundup


Nexus 4 update is pushed around half hour ago... System image is available too (check dev.google)


----------



## $hadow (Nov 15, 2014)

amjath said:


> Still waiting for nexus 4
> [Flash All The Things] Lollipop Nexus OTA ZIP File Roundup



Thanks


----------



## amjath (Nov 21, 2014)

oh oh


> As a result, we've observed significant performance penalties caused by the use of FDE on the Nexus 6. Motorola was kind enough to reach out and provide a build with FDE disabled so we could compare performance, and we've put the results in the graphs below. For reference, the Nexus 5 (Lollipop) numbers are run using Andebench, while the original values are read out from Androbench on Android 4.4. The Nexus 5 is also running without FDE enabled, as it will not enable itself by default when updating to Lollipop via an OTA update.
> 
> As you can see, there's a very significant performance penalty that comes with enabling FDE, with a 62.9% drop in random read performance, a 50.5% drop in random write performance, and a staggering 80.7% drop in sequential read performance. This has serious negative implications for device performance in any situation where applications are reading or writing to disk. Google's move to enable FDE by default also may not be very helpful with real world security without a change in user behaviour, as much of the security comes from the use of a passcode. This poses a problem, because the users that don't use a passcode doesn't really benefit from FDE, but they're still subject to the penalties.


AnandTech | Encryption and Storage Performance in Android 5.0 Lollipop


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 21, 2014)

Guys check the flappy bird type game built in on Android Lollipop
Go to settings, About Device and tap the Android 5.0 bar 5-6 times.. then touch and hold the following menu..
Nifty little trick i found out yesterday


----------



## Gollum (Nov 21, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Guys check the flappy bird type game built in on Android Lollipop
> Go to settings, About Device and tap the Android 5.0 bar 5-6 times.. then touch and hold the following menu..
> Nifty little trick i found out yesterday



I will try this when I reach home on my tablet


----------



## $hadow (Nov 22, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Guys check the flappy bird type game built in on Android Lollipop
> Go to settings, About Device and tap the Android 5.0 bar 5-6 times.. then touch and hold the following menu..
> Nifty little trick i found out yesterday



That is there since the day 5.0 officially announced


----------



## RaymondP (Nov 25, 2014)

Both are much more costly according to its features.


----------



## amjath (Nov 25, 2014)

RaymondP said:


> Both are much more costly according to its features.


Straight Nope for nexus 9. If you have nexus 5 in mind to compare with nexus 6, then it will look like that, but it's not either.


----------



## black_mamba (Nov 25, 2014)

Agree with the above comment. Nexus 6 is sure shot overpriced, a premium device from Motorola? LOL. Already we are seeing about the QC of the device.

But Nexus 9 is great IMHO. It's worth the price, even at current market price. It will go down further within couple of months anyway, it'll be a really great purchase by then.

Nexus 6 should have been made by hTC or Samsung, or even Sony, if they Google wanted to be a _premium_ device.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't think Nexus 6 is costly considering the specs it is providing.


----------

